# HEY!!



## sky_69 (Dec 22, 2009)

hey guys.. ive been signed up here for a while now, but only just got round to sorting my laptop out! lost all my favourites and was tryin to get them back!!

ive been keepin mantids for about a 9 months now  

hoping to get some good advice here and soon, give some too  

cheers, Danni


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Danni, what kind u got, Merry Christmas and welcome from U.S. of A in OHIO!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## ismart (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome.


----------

